# lawn mower problems



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*


jamesw6777 said:



The mower is hard to start and then after it does start it will run until it gets hot then cuts off and will not start until it cools down.

Click to expand...

*


jamesw6777 said:


> *Someone told me it might be the coil.*


*Re: coil, remove the plug, have someone pull the starter rope, see if the spark will jump 3/16" {I think that is the spec value} to the mower housing. *
*Making it jump further will overstress the coil.*
*If you don't hold the insulated spark plug wire a few inches from your fingers by using a dry wooden clothespin, you will feel a very unpleasant sensation all through your chest each time the coil fires. Probably you'll get several shocks before you manage to let go. People standing near you won't understand what you are yelling about.*

*Re: cuts off, it sounds like a carb prob., that it runs too lean because the gasoline is more volatile at hi temps. *
*Examine the spark plug, and compare it with diagnostic color pictures of spark plugs found at*
*http://www.beru.com/english/produkte/zuendkerzen/diagnosehilfe.php*

*I guess it could also be the wrong plug, the wrong Heat Range for this mower.*


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Yoyizit. I will try that about the spark plug spark. I did notice the plug was oily and foulded bad.I will have to replace the plug but I do not know which plug to use.I have found a plug that is used for most mowers but it does not mention my mower.There was a champion J19LM in the mower but the briggs & stratton site sudjest to use their 802592s. JAMES


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

jamesw6777 said:


> the plug was oily


Could be big engine trouble. Could also be the thing that relieves crankcase pressure is clogged.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Put the Champion J19LM or RJ19LM in. They are the same plug, except the R is for a resistor type. How long did you run the engine after changing the oil? Your hard starting is probably caused by the oil fouled plug (high oil level).

Also check your air filter. I usually just blow the debris from the air filter with compressed air. If the previous owner didn't know too much in respect to the oil level, consider changing the fuel filter and drain the gas. 

See what happens with a new plug and the correct oil level before doing any further troubleshooting. Spark related failures are usually like just you turned it off (instantaneous), while fuel related generally run rough, sputter then stall.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Spark related failures are usually like just you turned it off (instantaneous)


I have to agree, now that you say it. Coils don't usually fail gracefully.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*how to change blades*

I put the new plug in. I took off the coil and cleaned it,it was very dirty,even the side that goes against the motor. I put it all together and it works.I got a new blade to put on it.Whitch side do you turn the mower on so the oil does not come out?The gas goes in one side and the oil on the other.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you have it fixed. I usually pick up the mower and straddle it across saw horses to change the blade or clean the deck.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Tip the mower so the air cleaner assembly (carb side of the mower) is up.

Also remove the spark plug wire from the spark plug before changing the blade.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help.I went to change blades and found out I had the wrong one,the size was right but the holes did not line up with the holes in the adptor or whatever you call the thing that your put the blade on.I guess I will have to take the blade to the store to make sure to get the right one.


----------

